# Drive 'n' Shine - Lamborghini Gallardo double detail - lots of pics!!!!



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll get the apologies in first, excuse the ridiculous amount of pictures :lol:

Finally it is finished (for the second time!)

Ok starting with the first time. After being recommended by Lamborghini London to use a certain Docklands based company, and being very very disappointed with the end results, James the owner contacted me to take a look at his car, to both remove the poorly applied paint protection film, and to correct the paint as the Docklands based companies idea of a paint correction detail was just laughable.

While it was in for the first time one of the rear wheels was also refurbed - and a cracking job was done as well!

So after the usual wash procedure (I can't seem to find pics at the moment) the car was inspected.

First up the film! I have lots more pics of the peeling edges etc, again I'll add them when I find them.

Couple I have

Nice big air bubble in the middle of the bonnet (see distorted reflection of shutter)










Crap under the film!



















A full kit had been applied so basically any front facing area had been covered, this alone took around 8 hours to fully remove, being a slow and laborious job as I didn't fancy having any paint pulling off with it!

I also removed all the front and rear honeycomb grills to get as much access with the rotary as possible

Once the film was removed the full horror of the paintwork could be assessed - this wasn't going to be an easy one!









































































2 things became apparent very quickly, 1 the paint was rock hard 2 just looking at it in the wrong way would cause it to marr - Great!

I started the correction with 3M FCP+ which dealt with the RDS, but left its own marring which was even more difficult to remove than the RDS, so a completely different approach was needed. Several passes per panel with IP 3.02 on a polishing pad with 106FA being added to each set until the final pass was with nothing but 106FA did the trick, although it was hardly the most time efficient way!! A door alone took 5 hours, and that is one of the easier panels to work on!
Some progress shots!























































Once all the correction was completed, the whole car was refined with 85RD on a 3M finishing pad.

Followed with an IPA wipedown.

LSP chosen was Nanolex Premium Sealant, mainly to help with reducing the risk of further marring in the future.

This was applied to the wheels as well.

And some finished shots














































Refurbed wheel














































Some in the sun





































It was arranged to be collected by the dealer on Wednesday due to a throttle body problem that showed up on the way over to the unit, sadly this wouldn't be the last time I would see it, as on Friday evening I get a call from the owner - "its back, and they have ruined it!" or words to that effect! So Monday morning its back, complete with marring from a wash they had been instructed NOT to carry out, 2 kerbed wheels, couple of dozen stonechips scratches all over the top of the doors and rear wings from their 'Lamborghini' approved wing covers - oh and a speeding ticket from their test drive.

So first job was to get the wheels sorted, then await the head honcho's from a well know prestige chain of dealerships, to approve further work.

So after the second detail (thankfully nowhere near as testing!) the car ended up looking like this.

I know Gary (g3rey) has some pics of the defects that I will add to this when I get them off him :thumb:





































Side vent reflection







































































































































































































Probably my most testing detail to date, which was a real mixed bag of both enjoyment & frustration followed by disappointment when the dealers messed it all up  It will seem weird not seeing it the unit when I go to work in the morning after having it there for nearly 5 weeks, and I dread to think how many man hours in total went into it!

Cheers for looking and again apologies for the ridiculous amount of pics

Bryan :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Fooooookin Mega in every way


Top work.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning work mate!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I am truely amazed by that - awesome detail.

Can't believe the state of it to start with, how can a company had that back to a client?? Hope they are paying for the corrective work?!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent work Bryan, glad you got it all sorted in the end I bet you have had nightmares about that car


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

awsome work


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks ace and I love the photos - very crisp and clear, just like the finish on the car :thumb:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Amazzzing job and dedication on a fab car.Think you will have a very satisfied customer.


----------



## fiestaguy (Jan 17, 2009)

Stunning mate. Total trasnformation, some great pics in there too:thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic job! :thumb:



drive 'n' shine said:


> "its back, and they have ruined it!" or words to that effect! So Monday morning its back, complete with marring from a wash they had been instructed NOT to carry out, 2 kerbed wheels, couple of dozen stonechips scratches all over the top of the doors and rear wings from their 'Lamborghini' approved wing covers - oh and a speeding ticket from their test drive.


 Unbelievable!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Unbelievable!!! I thought you had moved it into the unit!!!! great work Bry!


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

respect for all that work.

Finish is absolutely outstanding.

Hope the dealer paid for the second lot of work !


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Bryan, sometimes we are remembered for things we would rather forget, this one will live you for a while I am sure.

Simply put : stunning work:thumb:

Anybody want to start a book on the month it will be back for some more of Bryans magic ?


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

That was an impressive detail to start with, without the other added issue's top work, :thumb:


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Top work as always Bry :thumb:

As others have said, I cannot belive how anyone could give a car in that state to a customer................ someone (or a collective of people) need to get torn a new one :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Cracking work Bry, name and shame......


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top work Bryan, cracking reflections matey.


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

stunning work Bryan


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## Court M3 (Apr 5, 2009)

You sir are a detailer. Appreciate the write up and pics.


----------



## Arousa (Jun 13, 2006)

Excellent work.:thumb: It looks amazing. The nanolex premium sealant seems as it leaves a really sharp finish.

On another note, its really sad the lack of quality service, especially for such a high priced car. I could not imagine dealing with such poor service.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great transformation, nice shots!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

sweet work, she looks gleaming!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

A real stunning transformation Bryan, absolute top work, that is pure detailing through and through:thumb:
When you had to re-correct the car after the dealers messed up your superb work, did you have to remove the nanolex premium sealant and if you don't mind sharing what products/methods did you use to remove it. 
I only ask because I imagine your glad that you hadn't sealed the paintwork using Gtechniqs paint sealent which would require wet sanding to remove even though you have used this to great effect on previous details.

Bryan your work is really superb mate.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Absolutely stunning work as always mate.:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

That car looks stunning - the time spent was definitely worth it! And amazing paint correction:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Stunning work! Unbelievable at the way the dealership were going to hand the car back to the owner both times! is it having protective film re applied to it at all again in the future to try and protect the paintwork?


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

*Beautiful* & backed up by some very nice shots Bry'

Baz


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

brilliant workmanship and patience there bryan. you'd expect better from a supercar dealership, bet the customer was livid!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work bud very nice indeed cant beleve the state a so called company handed it back to the customer, all so cant beleve what lambo did to the car when it was back at the body shop. Who's taking the flake for the speeding ticket??

Great work thow baz

tom


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

:doublesho stunning!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Amazing mate and great pics.


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

Stunning work! Top job.:thumb:
Is the paint protective film going to be re-applied? :wall:


----------



## lossiechris (May 30, 2008)

I know it sounds cheesy but that is very inspiring work... Truly amazing!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

really like this one! What camera/equipment did you use?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous, looks flawless!! :argie:

The interior of the Gallardo looks so nice on those pictures too.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Stunning. Always enjoy your write-ups. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Just stunning in the end Bryan :thumb:



panama said:


> brilliant workmanship and patience there bryan. you'd expect better from a supercar dealership, bet the customer was livid!


i did a car at a "supercar" dealership and they reckoned the customer was just being picky - the car was black, afterall. the state of the cars on their forecourt would make you weep.... good to be working in one of their bays with cars being revved up all day though


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Cheers guys :thumb:



In The Detail said:


> Just stunning in the end Bryan :thumb:
> 
> i did a car at a "supercar" dealership and they reckoned the customer was just being picky - the car was black, afterall. the state of the cars on their forecourt would make you weep.... good to be working in one of their bays with cars being revved up all day though


The bods from the dealership said that the car in pre-second detail condition after they had butchered it, was far better than any of the cars they send out, one of them was from the Roll-Royce division of this dealership

This is what they deem acceptable, and was what the top of the doors, rear wings and engine cover came back like.


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Some fantastic detailing effort put in and great shots. Superb work!

P.S: Tax has expired.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Ultimate Valet said:


> Some fantastic detailing effort put in and great shots. Superb work!
> 
> P.S: Tax has expired.


Detail first time round was finished before end of March, look in the last few pics you'll see a new tax disc in there


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

First Class. Well done chaps. Certainly a good test of patience.
Now that is what I call deep wet look finish. Probably one of the best finishes I've seen on Black in a long time. I hope that the owner will take care of it.

Great photos too.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh no it's not gone has it........ :lol: what are you going to do 

Having seen this car in the flesh 'both' times it's been done all I can say is the work is absolutely first class and the pictures don't do what Bryan has achieved justice.


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Fantastic Work and real pleasure to see the results.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great turn around, certainly is a joke about the lambo garage doing all that damage


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

When experience counts! :thumb:

Awesome job mate, I know how frustrating the easily marred paint can be but my god was it worth it in the end.

So was it stevie wonder that machined it first time round? What a joke!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

No apologies needed - that's stunning!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The finish achieved is stunning Bry, how I'd want mine delivered.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Totally stunning!


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Amazing detail and this detail still shows through even on your outside pictures of the car and didn't matter what angle you took the pictures.
Great workmanship and true mirror finish!:thumb:


----------



## R32Dom (Mar 23, 2009)

Bryan,

Gotta say the car looks stunning in the flesh and even though the photos are crisp they don't do the car justice, it looks better than new!! Even my Dad, who doesn;t particularly like the car, thought it looked stunning in your yard when they collected it Sunday.

Awesome work!! 

You'll be pleased to know he now has a garage to keep her in ;¬)

All the best,

Dom
(James' bro)


----------



## riddettski (Mar 24, 2009)

*Work was carried out by:-*

Hi Im the owner - I feels so terribly sorry for this absolute nightmare for Bryan

In my eyes he is my new hero - his work is unbelievable and i am so grateful to Bryan for his hard work and patience!!

I bought the car February - swapped for white 911 turbo ( why oh why oh why??)

Bought car from Lamborghini London HR Owen.

They provide a service called Permagard.

I went to them directly to save a good few hundred pounds

Permagard seem to be linked with a company called Mastershield International - they carried out the "paint correction" and then sealed using a product called NPG-55 ??

They then applied Llumar paint film.

I may post some more soon as HR dont seem to be too forthcoming with settling Bryan!


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome work and a great finish. :thumb:

The dealership should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, awesome correction/detail


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Absolutely stunning 

I love those cars and you got some top pics :thumb:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful car,stunning finish.Its a disgrace how other people think there actually doing quality work,when its blindingly obvious its not.


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Great photography showing off some proper decent work 

Appaled by the state of it before!!


----------



## Bellas Rodas (Mar 9, 2009)

Great work on a stunning vehicle. Its a shame about the dealership making a mess out of it after the initial detail, you can understand it happening at some backstreet garage, but not at a mainline Lambo dealer. Someone will be in real trouble there!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning work there.... shocking in the first place but i had to read the bit about the damage the dealers inflicted 3 times before it sank in !!!

Love the pics of the interior. the 2nd one looks like a close up of an AutoArt diecast !


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning! cant believe some dealers even on expensive cars like that. Makes you sick!


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

Nicely done, all I can say is great job!!! :thumb:

First off, I must say the previous detailer and the ppf intaller is a joke to the trade  I would also recommend to the owner (riddettski) not to be bothered with Llumar ppf as it's quality is inferior to the likes of Paintshield or Ventureshield...I know coz I use (or worked with) all 3 of them

Secondly, any black Lamborghini is a mini nightmare to detail and to get it done right take some serious skill



drive 'n' shine said:


> ...took around 8 hours to fully remove, being a slow and laborious job as I didn't fancy having any paint pulling off with it!


It usualy take me 90 mins max to uninstall a full kit so 8 hours sounds a bit too much...but then again you can never be too careful with a job (and car) like this


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Toolman said:


> It usualy take me 90 mins max to uninstall a full kit so 8 hours sounds a bit too much...


Well next time I'll get you to remove it then!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

my eyes are poppin' out! amazing work mate! respect!!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great work Bryan.

I am sat here with my son who is also marvelling at your photos :thumb:

Superb correction work - your patience certainly must have been tested when it came back!! 

:detailer:


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG thats what a call a mirror finish when the pic is next to the window absalute stunin btw exelent detail mate


----------



## dan72 (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you fancy a go at mine? :lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dan72 said:


> Do you fancy a go at mine? :lol:


Erm............................ :lol:


----------



## riddettski (Mar 24, 2009)

Twist his arm Dan72 - his work is outstanding!!!!!!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

In The Detail said:


> Just stunning in the end Bryan :thumb:
> 
> i did a car at a "supercar" dealership and they reckoned the customer was just being picky - the car was black, afterall. the state of the cars on their forecourt would make you weep.... good to be working in one of their bays with cars being revved up all day though


Went for a walk around of the local former Ford supercar company (I'm sure you all know who I'm talking about) in Exeter with my father in-law over the bank holiday and was absolutely knocked sideways with the poor level of dealer prep on the £95k plus cars. Swirls, scratches, holograms, polish residue, the lot. When I win the Euromillions, I'm asking Bryan to sort out my dream motor when I go there and order one.

I've been waiting for this write-up for a couple of weeks now and I wasn't disappointed with it. I can't imagine how frustrating it must have been for you Bryan after correcting someone elses ****-up, only to have a bunch of ill-disciplined spanner monkeys and sponge (non approved sponge  )jockeys knacker it again. I got the impression from the teasers that James the owner was beyond p****d off when it got back from the dealers (with a speeding ticket as well  ). I know you went out of your way to ease his stress levels with the superb job that you did on his car.

Congratulations matey on a great job and thanks for raising the bar (which I thought was just within my grasp :lol again.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

lovely correction work there Bryan


----------

